# Trading +Gifts ~



## Aquilla (Oct 7, 2021)

Hello! I have accumulated a few +Gifts and would love to exchange them with someone.

I currently have: 
- 2 Sky+
- 1 Tangerine+
- 1 Cocoa+

Lmk if you’d be interested in a trade!


----------



## JemAC (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi! I have a Sky+ (that’s the blue one right?  ) gift that I’d be interested in exchanging for a Tangerine+ please, let me know if that’s okay with you and I’ll send it over ❤


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 7, 2021)

Awesome! I think we'll have to exchange normal gifts for a while first before we can send each other plus gifts (if I understand it correctly) but once it's unlocked I'm happy to send you a tangerine+ gift! ^u^


JemAC said:


> Hi! I have a Sky+ (that’s the blue one right?  ) gift that I’d be interested in exchanging for a Tangerine+ please, let me know if that’s okay with you and I’ll send it over ❤


----------



## JemAC (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Awesome! I think we'll have to exchange normal gifts for a while first before we can send each other plus gifts (if I understand it correctly) but once it's unlocked I'm happy to send you a tangerine+ gift! ^u^



oh yeah that is how it works, I’d forgot they needed unlocking first  I’m sure my helper picked up a gift this morning so will double check and send it over to build up to the + gifts


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't get + gifts very often, but I'm always down to just exchange gifts!


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 7, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I don't get + gifts very often, but I'm always down to just exchange gifts!


Lovely! Here’s my ID: 32433141109


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Lovely! Here’s my ID: 32433141109


Added!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 8, 2021)

hello, i can trade you 1:1 for tangerine+!


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 8, 2021)

Hanami said:


> hello, i can trade you 1:1 for tangerine+!


great! ^^ as mentioned before, we will have to exchange several gifts first before being able to trade +gifts, but I don't mind that! Just add me, my ID was posted above!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 8, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> great! ^^ as mentioned before, we will have to exchange several gifts first before being able to trade +gifts, but I don't mind that! Just add me, my ID was posted above!


we're already friends.. i'm renee 
i'm able to send a tangerine+ from my end. are you able to send one to me?


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 8, 2021)

Hanami said:


> we're already friends.. i'm renee
> i'm able to send a tangerine+ from my end. are you able to send one to me?


Oh so sorry! I had no idea  I checked and it's possible! I'll send one now ^^


----------



## Hanami (Oct 8, 2021)

thank you! sent ☺


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 8, 2021)

Hanami said:


> thank you! sent ☺


thanks a lot! I have a few more, if you feel like trading again one day ^^


----------

